# My tortoise doesnt like me!



## BentleytheTort (Nov 14, 2012)

I have had my Russian Tortoise,Bentley for about 3 months now ,but he is still scared of me! I am as gentle with him as possible.I also try associate myself with food to make him comfortable but it doesn't work. One more thing The first month I had him he wasn't scared at all!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had my Russian since April 15 and she has just started warming up to me. It takes time....


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I rescued my Russian Ophelia when she was 7 years old. She is now 9 and she still don't want/like to be handle'd. She will poop on you even after her bath and pooped in there. I have come to realize that she just don't want to be messed with but will watch you and raise her head while I talk to her or play music. She looks so sweet, but she don't want to be touched. Maybe in time, if your's is young, will come around and like your touch. Keep using food as a tool, it could help. But here again I am NO expert as I am sure someone will come along and tell you what I suggest is dumb/wrong. I hope the best! I wish my girl was like my sully Cooper, he loves being with me and touched and the like. But I got him at 2 months and have spent countless hours baby'n him. He will even follow me around the house and right out the back door when I let him. Cheer's!


----------



## ascott (Nov 14, 2012)

> I am sure someone will come along and tell you what I suggest is dumb/wrong.



Pashaaaa....your info is bang on Chris  I too am no expert either...I have yet to meet or talk to one to this day  We are all always learning, right?


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 14, 2012)

ascott said:


> > I am sure someone will come along and tell you what I suggest is dumb/wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Pashaaaa....your info is bang on Chris  I too am no expert either...I have yet to meet or talk to one to this day  We are all always learning, right?


There's my girl Angela!! Always in my corner! And that's a fact, you never, ever stop learning from these guys and gal torts. I see or figure out something new at least twice a week between these two, not to mention things I learn online thru some of my bestest forum friends. I'm not a religious man in the least, but if I was to say one thing, I would say "God bless Josh and the rest of the great people on this forum, (Tom,Angela,Yvonne,Barb,Dean) and many more that I just can't think of at the time due to sleeping pills kicking my skinny *** at the present time!
Miss u Angela!


----------



## BentleytheTort (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys hopefully he'll be comfortable of me soon!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2012)

BentleytheTort said:


> Thanks for the info guys hopefully he'll be comfortable of me soon!



Just takes time and patience...try had feeding him while handling him as little as possible.

Picture in your mind: What if a HUGE creature that looks nothing like you were to pick you up into the air...how would you feel? 

Maybe, in time, you might not mind...but for a while, wouldn't you be terrified?


----------

